# Worldmark the club



## Wrongway (Dec 10, 2013)

I asked world mark if I bought credits from another owner would they move me up to the next level and would I get all the xtra perks that go with the diamond level. They said no, they put the after market points in a different category. Has any one done this? Are they on the up and up. 
Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 10, 2013)

Wrongway said:


> I asked world mark if I bought credits from another owner would they move me up to the next level and would I get all the xtra perks that go with the diamond level. They said no, they put the after market points in a different category. Has any one done this? Are they on the up and up.
> Thanks



Resale credits do not count for status, and yes they can keep them separate, even resale credits bought before a certain date (long past) can be used for "affiliates" 

There is a 7000 Point membership for sale on WM owners for under 25 cents, I don't know what they are offering to diamond over gold, but is it worth ($2.15 - $ .25) x 7000 = $13,300 ?


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 10, 2013)

The only 'elite' status that offers anything of substance is Platinum at 63000 which offers free housekeeping.  Other than that, it's all smoke and mirrors to make you feel special.  Travelshare itself, regardless of level offers access to the affiliates and RCI Points.  Exchange will provide access to better resorts for less cash so even that isn't worth the premium, IMHO.  Save your money, buy resale and use the many thousands of dollars saved to purchase something of value.
Note, any benefits of Travelshare at any level can be taken away whenever the developer decides to; i.e. when they need another incentive to part people from  their money.   There used to be a Gold level when you reached 20000 credits that came with a free movie but that has been discontinued.  
Lots of good info at www.wmowners.com/forum

Sue


----------

